#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  What is the main purpose of using keyword in SEO?

## pxmediainc

What is the main purpose of using keyword in SEO?

See More: What is the main purpose of using keyword in SEO?

----------


## EngineersCareer

Keywords plays a very important role in SEO. SEO keywords range from singular words to complex phrases and are used in website copy to attract relevant, organic search traffic. However, keyword integration is just the start. When properly leveraged, targeted SEO keywords should be used to inspire all page content in order to satisfy searcher intent.

----------

